
Please “seek to educate people, not cancel them” - nilsandrey
https://twitter.com/EmmaWedekind/status/1167841071780548609
======
Arbalest
What is the context here? This thread seems a little isolated.

------
iron0013
Bigots aren’t uneducated. They know what they are doing and saying, they are
simply hateful.

------
nilsandrey
That's one of the messages I like more from Emma.

